# Ork table! I choose you!



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

So I've been wanting to make my own scratchbuilt table for some time, believing 
that however a fully pimped-out table with every bit of gubbins I can fit onto 
it, more than enough makes up for the re-playability and I wont be making it 
totally fixed, so pieces can be added on top of what I've done.
There are two main concepts that I will unleash to you all and ask for any and 
all ideas you can throw my way or simply suggestions about the kind of thing you 
would personally prefer to see, and I'll do my damn near best to fit it in 

The first table : Fort Knorkx










The idea is simple enough, a large desert table with small lumps in the almost 
featureless terrain, with scattered vechicle wrecks and the occasional small 
pile of scrap turned into a make-shift defence against oncoming enemies. The 
main idea fluff-wise could be as simple as the orks on this particular planet 
needed a refueling point to gather waaagh and repair vehicles as they slowly win 
the planet from whatever forces occupy it.

The insides of the fort itself will be fairly militarised (new word I think), 
with there being ammo stations, refills for tanks, dreads and kans, as well as a 
command building and a recon building and of course, shootas mounted in as many 
places as possible (depending on the mission they will either be static or 
useable).

The waaagh tower in the middle can be used by either team as a vantage point for 
a vital infiltrating squad to take out priority targets early game and offer 
cover for the advancing forces, as well as the natural dunes.
Although not in the picture, I would also like to have some craters in there on 
the further parts of the table for perhaps the assaulting player to sit in 
comfortably during the deployment.

EDIT: Suggestions and further planning!
I WILL plan ahead in order to make the fort sections detatch from the board and 
give me lots of options for swapping over and also replacing sections blow away 
(for missions and special rules)

The desert outside the fort will not be initially littered with objects, but 
once the basics are in place I will be making lots and lots of terrain that will 
be placable on top of the terrain to give the attackers more LOS blocking or 
even just more cover and tank traps.

Graffitti, plain and simple!

A section towards the back, perhaps where one of the buildings sit, can be 
replaced with a huge manufacturing plant for GARGANTS! Yes you heard me, a 
gargant manufacturing plant where a very talented mek will be half way through 
the chassis of his new war machine, complete with scaffolding and all kinds of 
whirry bits to build it.

E.G.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Drawing/dtj6.jpg


The second table : New Y-ORK City (sorry, I couldn't help it)

This idea is based upon my obsession to create an ork space hulk at one point, 
and what better way to celebrate my demise into insanity than by incorporating 
said space hulk into a table!

The fluff is simple, a space hulk full of orks ready for a waaagh has crashed 
landed spectacularly into a planet totally unoccupied by anything short of 
plants and basic life forms, too weedy for a fight and the orks built up from 
the space hulk and using much of its gubbins, created a fantastic little 
city/town that is the base of operations for the entire sector nearby.










I know the picture isn't the best but it was a very rushed pen drawing during 
lunch break but as you can see the space hulk is essentially the centre of the 
entire city, with buildings all around ranging from short to tall, and fairly 
undamaged as this sector hasn't become target for any other races until now...

Buildings will be more of a civilised (crazy I know) theme, with buildings being 
used not so much for peaceful purposes, but that of a 
less-aggresive-than-normal-for-orks degree.
Not sure what else I can really add to the description here, and I guess that is 
what you guys are going to decide.



Long story short, I have a huge desert fort or an ork city to choose from 
(unless another fantastic idea is suggested, and I will draw up some sketches as 
it evolves), and I want as much input from you all as I can get!
Give 'em 'ell lads!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

why not do an ork mining table?

thge orks were running low on fuel and built a mine in the planetss surface to send grots in and harvest more ore.

or why not have a junk city, were warboss "insert name here" stores all his junk, and has been building stompa's and gargants from this area and the astartes have been sent to destroy it, or imperial gaurd.

dam it know youve got me thinking of what to use on my next project for my soon to be 1000pt ork horde. im thinking big mek stompa.

but back to the subject, other than the mining corp or junk city, i like the idea of the whole ork refull station. why not nickname it the "ork trukk stop"


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

omgitsduane said:


> The fluff is simple, a space hulk full of orks ready for a waaagh has crashed landed spectacularly into a planet totally unoccupied by anything short of plants and basic life forms, too weedy for a fight and the orks built up from the space hulk and using much of its gubbins, created a fantastic little city/town that is the base of operations for the entire sector nearby.


Someone's been reading the Gorkamorka fluff haven't they! If not, you may find some pictures of exactly what you want in the Gorkamorka books which as I remember it are now available free from the GW site 

Loving the ideas of these tables, look forward to seeing picutres once they're done.

I keep wanting to do some themed tables, but I need to get round to actually getting a decent sized gaming table first


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Critta said:


> I keep wanting to do some themed tables, but I need to get round to actually getting a decent sized gaming table first


I will have a go at my contractor today dude as i'm sure he hasn't got me the materials you need, despite giving him the measurements etc!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Critta said:


> Someone's been reading the Gorkamorka fluff haven't they! If not, you may find some pictures of exactly what you want in the Gorkamorka books which as I remember it are now available free from the GW site
> Loving the ideas of these tables, look forward to seeing picutres once they're done.


Pictures will be a long way off, as I am currently saving to move out and don't have any materials yet, I'm hoping a mate can help me out with the funds for the table, since we play together a lot, but I'll have to speak to him first  And yeah I've read gorka morka but its too complicated for me to learn.



dirty-dog- said:


> why not do an ork mining table?
> 
> thge orks were running low on fuel and built a mine in the planetss surface to send grots in and harvest more ore.
> 
> ...


I really like the way you think, and if I knew more about mining I would definately do some research and get a few pictures up for you of some ideas.

The junk table is also good it would well suit a badmoons boss I think as they tend to hoard stuff up and get all pimped out, but its a fantastic pair of ideas you have here and I'll see what I can think up!

If you have pictures of mining equipment or even a picture of your own you'd like to chuck up, go for it! I'm all for references and sharing ideas!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

An ork reful station with a squigg brew bar, so the thirsty Greenskin can get a skin full. The dont have a drink drive limit in ork society.

Im liking the idea and looking forward to seeing how it pans out.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I'm also enjoying the ride so far, I will have to go over a few more ideas before I start anything rock solid but heres to progress!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

heres some refrence pics

da hole maka:









da fing dat brings da ore up to uz:









hope that helps.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

HAHA dirty dog, do you by chance have any idea of how you could draw up your idea of how the table should look?

I'm totally stumped for ideas of how a mining table would actually look over all, making a big sink hole in the middle really limits space and means more foam and stuff, but small mines along the side could work.

I'm about to edit the original post and add in extra pieces.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i mean more of in a cliff type thing.

ill try draw a concept for ya but i can't promise that it will be as good as your drawings.

right, this is what i came up with:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

its not the best quality but it portays the mining facility well.

EDIT: bugger thought i was still in edit mode and accidently made another post. SORRY MODS


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Thats way better than what I was thinking, after some real hard thought I think that the idea you came up with is much better than what I was trying to think of. Well done, I'll give it a run over later on!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

kewl, glad you like thae idea.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Here you go dog!

Okay so I did some drawing today during the lunch break and this is what I came up with so far.

First off is dog's awesome mining table idea 
The first is a mining sector idea pretty basic really to keep the amount of adaptable terrain in the centre, and for those that can't see the picture well enough, it will have rocky outer-edges with a mining shaft, which I may "connect" to the other side of the board for special rules.










So the idea is simple and the construction is simple as well being that there will be fairly small pieces of terrain along the edges and the occasional rock, also I will make up some mining equipment, but of course with an ork flair.

And then theres this, which is a very simple sort of tourism photo in order to attract attention to "New Ork", I dropped the Y because I just felt it wasn't ork enough with the "Y" in there, and might not get the reference.

He has a business suit because I just wanted to give the impression that its a really upper class place, as its there to generate interest, not scare people off.









I may get around to doing a more 3/4 view of the table idea later on but for now I think this gives some fairly good new ideas.

EDIT: Just did this, not finished but its a good idea of how the finished product will look.
No work done on the full table drawing sorry. It's bed time.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Drawing/NEWORKCITYad.jpg


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that mining table looks awsome.

it will look good once some movable terrain is added.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

If I had started this thread with NO ideas and you suggested that mine table I would of done it in a heartbeat!
It's such a simple but effective and cool looking idea that its perfect man! You should make it yourself before I loot it


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

na, im in the process of slowly building an urban battlefield for my space marines.

with not much $$$ i can't really afford two battle fields atm.

can't wait to see progress on this table.

accualy, come to think of it im building a skullhammer at the moment along with a bik mek stompa, and after that i will have a 3000pt ork apoc horde.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Good to hear dog, more people should make their own tables, its a great experience from start to finish I bet!

So where am I now? We'll I've bought the two main pieces needed for the construction, the MDF board and the 3 4x2 sheets of foam I'll be sanding down to make the dunes of the desert. I didn't get photos because there is nothing really interesting to see is all and I'm working on many plans for the fort side of the table so it's all worked out when time comes to make the first move.

First off a zzzap gun turret I designed, going to be a pillbox with a gun sticking out the front essentially, I hope to have any zzzap guns light up with LED's as its very simple and can add a lot of detail.









A sketch for an ork "HQ" of sorts, the doors and firing slits around the edges as well as teef and planks to keep out the enemies. Second floor has access to one of the 3 big shootas for defense and the top will have a small radar station to keep an eye out for tanks and bommas.









and the "Barracks" 








Really simple again, 3 big shootas for defense and a few slits to shoot out of. Teef will adorn the top of the building to give cover to anyone manning the guns.

Also a design for the "Doomsday Shokk Attack Gun", or "da apokalippz".








And a small "waaagh" and lookout tower that will be positioned further out in the field for surveillance.

And just because I've already posted a fair bit, my warboss design that I'm toying with.









So what does everyone think? Have I got some good ideas? Am I on the right track? Is it all orky enough?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that looks awsome, definitly can't wait to see some more.

the ork warboss looks great too, you sure do know how to express your ideas through drawings.

i think maybe a grot shack would be a nice touch, along with a killa kan pen.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Arrgh! I want to see models! Those pictures are just so tantalizingly awesome! *Whips duane, slavedriver style* GET TO WORK NOW!!! BUILD THAT BOARD!

P.S yeah, plenty orkish for me...

This may be asking too much, but squiggoth pen? They could be used for clearing tunnels etc etc.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> that looks awsome, definitly can't wait to see some more.
> 
> the ork warboss looks great too, you sure do know how to express your ideas through drawings.
> 
> i think maybe a grot shack would be a nice touch, along with a killa kan pen.


I will probably be making a sort of mek shop that will make all kinds of tanks and trukks and deff stuff!
And for the record, I can't wait to make more, I may start on some stuff tomorrow, we'll see...



BWLAF93 said:


> Arrgh! I want to see models! Those pictures are just so tantalizingly awesome! *Whips duane, slavedriver style* GET TO WORK NOW!!! BUILD THAT BOARD!
> 
> P.S yeah, plenty orkish for me...
> 
> This may be asking too much, but squiggoth pen? They could be used for clearing tunnels etc etc.


How big is a squiggoth? I don't have a model to represent it, so it may look a little wasted without a squiggoth actually in there.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

They are pretty damned big:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

or if you wanted to go over the top...:biggrin:










these tables are looking amazing - i wish i could draw as well as you!!.
i love the first idea you had - of the ork base in the desert. iv been meaning to get some orky buildings done for a while now...

good luck with your project, i cant wait to see some pics (the warboss especially!).


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I drew up another small sketch while at work yesterday and this is what I came up with for the mek shop...









I thought I had enough cardboard to get it started and I did.








It's just the base of the building first, then the finer details later, I think I may make all of the buildings this way, as the cardboard may not LOOK the best but that can be covered up with gubbins and plates 



BWLAF93 said:


> They are pretty damned big:


Hmm that is big, I think I might have to make one out of metal and gubbins though, It's something I've always thought would be cool and making a pen for the metal stompa squiggoth is perfectly sane.



jakkie said:


> or if you wanted to go over the top...:biggrin:
> 
> these tables are looking amazing - i wish i could draw as well as you!!.
> i love the first idea you had - of the ork base in the desert. iv been meaning to get some orky buildings done for a while now...
> ...



The ork base with the desert is going forward! I was really tempted at the end to just go for the mining table idea that was suggested but I'd need super thick(and expensive) foam.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

> The ork base with the desert is going forward! I was really tempted at the end to just go for the mining table idea that was suggested but I'd need super thick(and expensive) foam.


you can probally get away with (from what i saw earleir from your table sketch) buying a sheet of 2 or 3 inch sheet foam (or what ever your using) and break it apart and just stacking it to the right height in the basic shape and jsut hack away untill your happy with the end result...

i think this idea would be helal bad ass when it gets going...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

you don't need foam......

if you got some cardboard like what you have, built the basic shape of the top of the hill, put that on stands from the actual board, to the hieght you want it.

cut some metal mesh (chicken mesh is perfect) and attach it to where the face of the cliff is, use paper mahce to build up the cliff face to a decent shape, and the use plaster of paris (cheap at most hardware stores) to create the detail of the cliff face.

the add whatever orkish structure you want to it using your construction method.

use some plaser on the top to add some terrain and glue sand on top of the plaster and wha lah..... you have a some-what orkish mining camp.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Dirty dogand otep, you guys really want this idea to work! It's too late guys! I've already made another building for the fortress.








But shhhh, its a secret.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, you could always add these to a mining table?


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> lol, you could always add these to a mining table?


True I could, but I reckon the fort will be a little more complicated. Don't worry, when the time comes that the fort is over and done, the mining table will be next, with tons of orky mining tools and equipment to cover the table!

Or you can always make one instead 

I got up to a little work tonight, adding on a top shed like structure to the HQ to give them cover as they ladder it up to the top, also added in a second floor, deciding that ladders is the most effective and ork way of traveling up tiers on a building.










Just two of the views.









I also experimented quickly (so no photos) with how I may light the inside using LED's and the effect is great! So look forward to seeing LED's in at least these two buildings guys!

I'm off to bed now though, hope to hear some feedback! Keep at it dirty dog


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, i might do a ork theme board for a display for my orks now......

im doing one for my angels encarmine thats going to be cod industrial style.

ive always wanted to do a board that has diffferent levels......

p.s its an ork fort, so weres the palisade wall???


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I think those kind of walls are more suited to ORCS and not ORKS, ORKS iz tougher anyways and bash dem weedy wallz!

I'm checking out your thread right now! nice work from what I can see! I'm capped so its taking forever to load anything 

I'd love to make the mining table two tops, one with the upper mining layer and the underneath that is sort of like a singular level city fight where its all tight corners and flame weapons


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that would be awsome, kinda like a mining coplex that is accessable by vehicles etc.

hmmmm, hide and go "POP"


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I will be making that table next now thanks to your tireless efforts to push the idea into my head, the underground tunnel would be the coolest thing ever!

A few hours of work tonight achieved a few things for me 
that I'm happy to see done.

- Smoke stack and "generator" added to the mek shop.
- "Fixed" the side of the HQ so the skorcha attachment can fit in.
- Used PVA on all the major joins to "weld" them together and give it smooth finish in the corners.
- Tested a few ideas for the mek shop generator and figured a way to get both a CPU fan and LED running when the generator is switched on.
- Added a latch to the front of the shop to replace the make-believe one I had in the first place, and the latch works the same as the bolt ones used on public toilets (at least here in Australia).
- Sketched out a few ideas for the possible ways the second floor of the HQ can be used, most of which point to a command centre, with plans lying around on the floor, table to organise strikes and alert lights.
So here are the photos to prove what I've done.
















And the latch.









Tomorrow I will be having a game or two, maybe using the new pieces for some test runs, and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice [/borat voice]


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

IS NICE!

I have done more work than I have photos of, but for some reason I forgot to take photos of that specific progress...

I put a few plates and began covering up the cardboard panel edges on the HQ.









Although this doesn't show much, its actually the lay out of where the wires for the mekshop will go, I figured pipes look a lot cooler than wires flaying around, and I may have a few "decoy" wires that are frayed and completely cut off, perhaps when the mek got mad.









This doesn't show much also, but its the control panel for the ork HQ, it lights up and although not impressive on its own, I've decided to add another set of lights to the roof so it will actually look like it can be seen inside of.

Sorry but that's all for now!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I wired up the mek shop now, after lots and lots of trials I had 2 LEDS and the CPU fan running off 4.5 volts, but as soon as I actually soldered it all together the 2nd LED was too much and the fan wouldn't run without a push first, which as orky as that is - I just don't think its right after all the work I've gone to.

So here is a video of the current set up.
ITS ALIVE!

So thats how it all works, after I got it wired up and removed the 2nd LED I decided the mek inside needed light somehow and "installed" some windows.









Its simply fly-screen (at least thats what we call it in Aus) with wires to make it appear as though its been crudely attached to the roof.

The entire complex 








Has gone through little change externally, there are more pipes inside which will be filled with broken and frayed wiring, typical ork style. and just barriers going up here and there for now until I find a way to make some good looking big shootas for the roof.

I also need stairs to reach the roof and above the generator.








The door opens up and the bolts on the side lock the fan into place so I can take it out when I need to replace the batteries and what not.

Today I wanted to get more done but I've been distracted on my chaplain and thanks for watching all! I would love any and all comments!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pictures! However, your video died.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I had a look and I wondered why a 4chan link was opened, well that was stupid! It's because of the new set-up of photobucket where you have to keep the mouse hovering over the picture and then the link just to copy it! It's more complicated than it needs to be.

But its fixed now


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

dirty dog 
its not hide and go pop
it hide and go "*bang*" and they go "holey f that was fing loud" and "what i cant hear yu........arrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhgggg"


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice background music to the vid lol. Good work on it though!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

You good sir may have just inspired me enough to start making my own orky table too.

I really like the meks hut, very different and interesting.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

On that note, and thanks for the reply by the way, I'd like to extend a plea of help for the shop as I'm currently stuck for ideas as to what the hell should go inside?

Any and all ideas would be very much encouraged and appreciated!

Any really outstanding ideas I'll give that person a chance to name a section of the table.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys, just a quick update, as I'm hungry for ideas still as to what to do with the inside of the mek shop, I made a second level, an idea I stole from a kick ass mek shop I saw on the internet.

I also have a trophy rack set up, with 2 marine heads, a tau head and a necron chest and another seperate rack that will hold his favourite weapons like a "kaptured plasma gun" and others I'll think about later.

So here is the inside of the mek shop,








you can see the ladder to the 2nd level, which will either have tools or even slits to shoot outside from.










The ouside, I've done a little work with covering up the edges of the cardboard and added bits to the chimney to give it a more depth.









So, c'mon guys! got any ideas? Paint them over the drawing and send it back to me either PM or in the thread! I'd really like to see it!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I reckon you could have a half assembled trukk or something in the middle of the floor, with a mek and some grots working on it.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Actually that's a really good idea, have a sort of manufacturing plant going on in the mek shop, it makes sense after all, or just random pieces he's making up for the boss. Maybe some nice chunky KMB's.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I really envy your ability to make something out of nothing what a great imagination you have, great work mate im really looking forward too seeing more  JD


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I've been writing up rules for some of the pieces that will be on the table for Fort Nokkz to try and make things a little more interesting and maybe give the home side a little bit of edge if the enemy has overwhelming numbers.

For example:

Hed Kwartaz
- Kunnin' Planz
Defending player may hold a unit in reserves until he wishes, but roll for table side and enter as usual.

Mek Shop
-Fix Yer Gubbinz
Because of the long-service of the mek to his warboss and servicing of the fort, any single vehicle within 6" may be repaired of any affliction on a roll of +4 instead of +6.

Fuel Depot*
- Fill 'er Up!
Any vehicles that start their movement phase within 6" of the Fuel Depot receive a D6 movement bonus added to their original movement, the extra movement does not cause penalties for shooting purposes.

Waaagh! Tower.
- Fer Da Boyz!
Inspired by the might of the banner before them, all units of orks become fearless within 12" of the tower.
- Scoutin' Post.
Because of the forward position of the banner, it can help to set up flanking maneuvers against incoming enemies and as such, any units entering via flank get to re-roll for table side.

Ammonishun Box*/Trukk*
- Dakka! Dakka! Dakka!
One squad or vehicle within 2D6 may re-roll all failed to hit rolls for this turn, nominate before rolling distance.

Apokkalypz! (or the Doomsday Shokk Attack Gun)
Range S AP Note
Unlimited 3D6 1 Heavy 1, Large blast.

A large beam of super-focused warp energy is fired in a high-arc, similar to artillery and comes crashing down on the enemy. Because of the way damage is inflicted, forcing enemies into the warp, saves of no kind are allowed.

- Unstable!
Because of the instability of ork technology on a level such as this, Apokkalypz rolls 3D6 for strength, and if any 2 dice are 1's it explodes. Place the template over Apokkalypz and roll to wound as normal, no saves are allowed of any kind.

And that's it for now, so let me know what you think guys! and here is the finished Fuel Depot.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

An idea for the mekshop - how about some kind of workbench with a number of the kustom projekts the mekboy is working on.

Ideas for the contents of this workbench:

Some kind of kustom shoota mid construction
Some bionic limbs/cybork bits
Half constructed shokk attack gun
Cage of snotlings for testing the above

And some more general ideas
Some kind of target range for testing the kustom shootas he builds
Grot corral for an easily accessibly expendable workforce
Some half build kans and deffdreads
A pile of junk in the corner for construction material

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Actually these are the exact ideas I'm looking for.

I'll go about trying to implement them tomorrow!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

nice project, some good looking terrain here.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

if you wanted some fungus growing around the place put some paint where you want it to be then add a drop of super glue (the cheap stuffs good) then it reacts and makes something like a fungus thing or if you go paint, water glue it kinda looks like a wort???


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

hey any more additions yet????


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Unfortunately no, I had to postpone my entire life almost to get ready for a tournament over the weekend, now that I'm back I have a lot more time to get things done so we will see where I end up now 

I do however have two photos of the fuel depot after undercoat and a lame attempt at some damage paint.

I had to replace the flexible pipe as the paint sort of melted it to a degree so I'll have to remember that next time I use them.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Coming along good, definitly cant wait to see more progress.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

With my source of income dried up, I don't know how much more there will be to be honest, the only plasicard stockist in this area as I know has dried up almost and yeah, money is tight again


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Bummer.i hate when stuff like that happens, specially when your looking foward to a new shiney thing. 

Owell, hope it turns the other way soon, cause no one wants to be tight with money.

and so the rest of us at heresy can see more projects as great as this from you.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Yeah it definately sucks, I got a big pay out but its still sad to see your account balance smaller each day...

I did get around to covering up most of the corners today and just reinforced the doors a little and shot it a few times with my drill/knife.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

wow looks good so far


----------

